# Herping near Canberra



## Supra_man87 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Went for a quick drive along a few back roads around where i live this morning. It was only about 17 degrees when i was out there, so i wasn't expecting to see much. I ended up doing better than what i thought! Nothing too special, but still always good to see this amount of animals out and about.

First was this Eastern Bearded - This one was just sunning itself on a termite mound next to the road.




Next was this nice Eastern Beardy - I could see him from a good distance away with his head and tail up in the air, but by the time i got there he had lowered to the ground.



Next i came across this beautiful Eastern Blue Tongue - just cruising across the road when i pulled up.




Then about 2 minutes later, i saw this little guy come out from the edge of the road - Shingleback




Then another Eastern Beardy - I was able to get right next to him for a couple of photos, then he ran up a nearby tree.




As i was just about to head back into town i spotted this little guy on a old fence post - Cunninghams Skink



Just as i was about to turn in my driveway i saw something further up the road that looked similar to what i had seen earlier.. Yep another Eastern Beardy.




I'm heading out to Western NSW to one of my favourite spots in a couple of weeks, so i'll have a lot more photos of a lot more animals when i get back from that day trip.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Jk888 (Sep 16, 2011)

owch reload em i only see about 11 nice though


----------



## nico77 (Sep 16, 2011)

nice finds and thanks for sharing , i have been having trouble finding stuff in the bush near my place , i think the main reason is it was hit by fire a few weeks ago . The temp here has really picked up today and is supposed to get into the 30's on sunday  im going to check out some bush around northpine dam to see whats out and about .

cheers nico


----------



## Smithers (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice find mate, great day for it hey, nice warm breeze. Did a spot of fishing for an hour or so  top day in the Capital.


----------



## jase75 (Sep 16, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Nice find mate, great day for it hey, nice warm breeze. Did a spot of fishing for an hour or so  top day in the Capital.


 
Other than the raging fire and toxic fumes lol and the bumper to bumper traffic all day.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 16, 2011)

jase75 said:


> Other than the raging fire and toxic fumes lol and the bumper to bumper traffic all day.


 I guess it pays to live on the south side hey.


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice find thanks for sharing your photos, l like the Bearded Dragons cause they all have alot of character and good personalities.


----------

